# Help!



## Sophia_Abigail_ (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello, I am new to this website as of today.

I was outside a little bit ago, and i found a pigeon by my gate, but it didn't fly away so I got a box to put it in, but I didn't want to touch it, So I just the box by it and it seem'd as if it was trying to fly, but couldn't. After a little I tried again and I got it inside the box. After about three minutes it started breathing hard, and fast. Now the bird is trying to sleep. I currently have it with me , but I don't know whats wrong with it or what to do to help it.

Please help, I feel so bad for it, and my love for animals isn't helping that I don't know what do do for the bird.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Please post a pic. Is it a squab, young pigeon or mature? 
If the pigeons is dehydrated follow the instructions. First it needs to drink hours before you can offer him seeds.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

Does it poo? Can you also take a pic of the poops. From the poop we may tell if it's sick. Just below the box you write click ADVANCED , then new box appears, ATTACHMENTS, upload from COMP.
If it cannot fly, either it's squab and weak, or it's sick or a wing may be broken ( it any wing lower than the other) .w
Welcome to PT and thank you for rescuing it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hello, and welcome to PT. You don't have to be afraid to touch the bird. You won't catch anything from him. As with handling any animal, just wash your hands afterwards. Yes, a picture would help to determine more about him.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

And also, if you can, please keep it in a safe place, away from cats and dogs (or toddlers!)... please also keep it in a warm place. If you have a warm water bottle, wrap a towel around it and place it close to the bird.

Keep it warm, let it hydrate (see post above), check for injuries... until we find out more about the bird. 

Thank you for caring for the bird! I'm sure the bird appreciates your kind gesture!


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes, welcome to pigeon talk and as Jay3 says don't worry about touching it, you won't catch anything like you would off rats


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Welcome to PT.The bird is lucky you found it.


----------

